# Non-toxic Floor Mats for Baby?



## SFMissionDad (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 10-month old son and am looking for a non-toxic floor mat to cushion his falls. I've checked out the standard EVA foam mats (good prices at softnsafe.com), and everything I've found says they're non-toxic, but I wanted to see if anyone disagrees with that assessment. Thoughts??


----------

